# Patient transfered from ED to ED



## oreyeszwirn (Nov 19, 2008)

Has anyone been reimbursed for evaluating a patient transfered form ED to ED after, they have been stabilized at the receiving facility by the ED physician?    All records and labs are done at the outside facility.

Thoughts??


----------

